# SLEEPY RAT THREAD(post you pics here!) :)



## TheRatPack8 (Dec 10, 2012)

I love sleepy rats. Yawning, half asleep, actually asleep, and cuddling sleeping rats. 


































I woke Edward up too XD











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheRatPack8 (Dec 10, 2012)

Videos are cool too if you have them 


















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Indywroe (Jan 16, 2013)

I love when their eyes are half open!! So adorable! 















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheRatPack8 (Dec 10, 2012)

<a href="http://s1164.photobucket.com/albums/q579/DCVerdone/?action=view&current=FE459B1A-74B7-4B31-839D-FC9272C04371-2599-0000031A2D245770.mp4" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q579/DCVerdone/FE459B1A-74B7-4B31-839D-FC9272C04371-2599-0000031A2D245770.mp4" border="0" alt="Photobucket Pictures, Images and Photos" /></a>

Let's see if this works sorry


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

This is my now-deceased boy Raziel, a fewf weeks before he took the old age-related downturn that resulted in PTS; in his last weeks, he became extra snuggly and liked to half-doze on his daddy's lap or in my arms. Forgive the logo, I took this from my deviantART profile and I'm often plagued by picture thieves so I watermark all my photography.










These are some of my fella's photos of our ratties. Eramus (deceased last year sadly) and Loki:










Or old rescue boy Kain, now deceased:










Prepare to squee with cuteness overload, lol - one of Sheeva's babies in my hand when he was only 16 days old:










And finally, a big yawn from lovely Dione, this was before she got the ear infection that resulted in a permanent head tilt:


----------



## ratazana (Jan 26, 2013)

This is Booga having a nap


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

This is what I can only imagine is Leon's "stop it with the flash photography" face.
View attachment 13344


And this one I took of London just a couple days after I adopted him.
View attachment 13345


----------



## TheRatPack8 (Dec 10, 2012)

OMG omg omg the squeeeeness from all the sleepy rats (especially the little baby!!!) it's too much!! I love it    


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Flora (Aug 30, 2012)

Snoooooozeeeee time


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

This is my favorite picture of my sleepy girls. It was when they were itty bitty ratties. Can't they stay that little forever.


----------



## KelseyShea (Jan 20, 2013)

Boomer & Athena right after a nap.








All four girls, again, woke up by me to take a picture!


----------



## Indywroe (Jan 16, 2013)

I only did introductions last Friday and they're already snuggling! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snutting11509 (Nov 9, 2012)

Here are some cute ones of Max and Oliver. We just got another boy today (no name yet) so soon I will have to post some of him too.


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

So many cute pcs of your sleepy babies 😊
View attachment 13410
Here is a pic of two of my hand raised babies. Nymeria is in a new home and my rex boy Yorion passed away


----------



## Hikari (Feb 5, 2013)

I love sleepy babies! Sweetie Belle looks like a tiny kangaroo with her huge legs. ;D


----------



## TheRatPack8 (Dec 10, 2012)

D'aww her feet are so big I just wanna tickle them! So darn cute all of them. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FiMarie (Jan 19, 2013)

I think these are my best sleepy pictures. The last two are my new babies. The very last picture is Milosh... he sleeps next to the door as long as I'm in the room. You know... in case I walk past him. He doesn't want to miss an opportunity to beg for attention (and subsequently receive it!). I love my babies.
View attachment 13458
View attachment 13466
View attachment 13474
View attachment 13482
View attachment 13498


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Every time we change something in our cage I try to create the perfect sleeping area for my girls and they always thwart me. Most recently I added an old fish bowl into their cage filled with stuff they could dig through, and they immediately removed everything from it and started using it as a space to sleep, even though all six of them BARELY fit in it.

here's it with just four of them in there:
View attachment 13689


And after the other two squeezed in:


----------



## Sarina1285 (Sep 15, 2012)

Love all the pictures! What a great thread 









Sleepy Templeton 








Sleepy Rizzo 








Sleepy Remy








Sleepy Fievel and Rizzo. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KelseyShea (Jan 20, 2013)

It's a little hard to see through the wire, but they were lined up in a neat little row the other day. ;D


----------



## deegaf (Dec 2, 2012)

Couch snooze fest


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

Linus (fatty) on top of his snuggle cube.

The paws *kill* me. So cute


----------



## deegaf (Dec 2, 2012)

If I didn't have work this gloomy afternoon, I'd sleep like this too...


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Isaak just taking a quick nap in mama's bra!


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Freerangepirate (Jan 18, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snutting11509 (Nov 9, 2012)

Some of Max (tan) and Petrie (new baby)


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

JuneJune's first night home:




















"Whadd'ya want??"












Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheRatPack8 (Dec 10, 2012)

Freerangepirate said:


> View attachment 14809
> View attachment 14817
> View attachment 14825
> 
> ...


Omg the one in the tube looks like he slid down and was all like took too much out of me Zzzzzx XD that's so cute. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Imthemomma (Nov 29, 2012)

My naked rat sleeping 








Cooter tucked in to bed 


CAUTION! Extreme cuteness!!








Sleeping babies! 



















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HappyRat (Feb 19, 2013)

Flora said:


> View attachment 13346
> 
> Snoooooozeeeee time


That's the cutest thing I've ever seen!


----------



## HappyRat (Feb 19, 2013)

Snutting11509 said:


> Here are some cute ones of Max and Oliver. We just got another boy today (no name yet) so soon I will have to post some of him too.


Where did you get your brown rat? I've always wanted one that wasn't B&W.


----------



## Snutting11509 (Nov 9, 2012)

HappyRat said:


> Where did you get your brown rat? I've always wanted one that wasn't B&W.


I got him from a local pet shop... He is actually the SWEETEST thing I have ever known! I'm serious! He loves a good scratching, Max is my snuggle rat! He is the cutest...and his white belly makes him just that much cuter!


----------



## ratazana (Jan 26, 2013)

Fleecey warmness.


----------



## monster_paws (Jan 17, 2013)

This is my Peanut  Love him to death.


----------



## Smilebud (Jul 31, 2012)

monster_paws said:


> This is my Peanut  Love him to death.
> 
> View attachment 15442
> View attachment 15450
> ...


Oh my gosh, he just snuggles things! That is the cutest thing ever!


----------



## Snutting11509 (Nov 9, 2012)

Peanut is so cute! I love how he snuggles stuff... too funny!!


----------



## TheRatPack8 (Dec 10, 2012)

I almost died the snuggling is almost too much! XD


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

Peanut is adorable!!


----------



## Rinzy (Aug 29, 2012)

My little monkeys 

















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratazana (Jan 26, 2013)

I need to stop looking at all of these pictures while I'm at school. It makes me want to go back to bed & snuggle up with my fur babies.


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

blue sleeping in mummy's bed 






mumble sleeping in a towel, 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jesi (Jun 10, 2013)

Bubba and chubs









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## allieykatt (Jun 7, 2013)

my silly girl asleep halfway in a toilet roll







and the typical "ball" sleeping on her head

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

All four of my baby girls all curled up together







Toast and Cappuccino snuggled up







Aaaaand Toast stretching


----------



## Cloud (Jan 16, 2011)

I love sleepy ratties!!!

This is my OH's Senna










Bree










My boy Cloud










And Bree and Maya


----------



## Roxy the Rat (Apr 7, 2013)

Sorry for the blurry pic. But here's my newest rat (still unnamed) sleeping right in between my shirt and my robe.

















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Limouri (Apr 19, 2013)

Most of lilys pictures she catches me in the act lol so her little eyes are open


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

